# Kreg



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi all,
I'm hot on the trail and my finger is just about on the trigger for the Kreg precision router table PRS1040. Does anyone have experience with this table pros and cons? The thing I couldn't stand about my old Sears table was that it was so inaccurate and hard to setup to do much of anything. The Kreg side rail fence systems is what I'm attracted to, amongst other things, especially the vertical jointer capability. I don't mind spending the $500 because it is in my budget, and I don't have time to design and assemble my own table from parts and pieces. But just any feedback, since there seems to be so little online anywhere, I figure there must be someone with something to say on a forum about routers  Much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Oak Park Enterprises Ltd. - Router Table, Router, Router Bits, Router Jigs, Router Accessories: Home 
Hello Steve; I can not answer Your question, it may indeed be exactly what you want, or will work for You. If You have seen Oak Park, then don't worry about the link. Its the one that the Router Workshop used. I just don't know about the quality of the Kreg. But someone will. Thanks for asking, and i'm glad that your a member


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

pemdas86 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm hot on the trail and my finger is just about on the trigger for the Kreg precision router table PRS1040. Does anyone have experience with this table pros and cons? The thing I couldn't stand about my old Sears table was that it was so inaccurate and hard to setup to do much of anything. The Kreg side rail fence systems is what I'm attracted to, amongst other things, especially the vertical jointer capability. I don't mind spending the $500 because it is in my budget, and I don't have time to design and assemble my own table from parts and pieces. But just any feedback, since there seems to be so little online anywhere, I figure there must be someone with something to say on a forum about routers  Much appreciated, thanks.



Good luck with your search. The only thing I have to add is that I have three kids four and under. If I can find time, anyone can. :moil:


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

Cocheseuga said:


> Good luck with your search. The only thing I have to add is that I have three kids four and under. If I can find time, anyone can. :moil:


I have 2 kids under 10 years, who have manged to take years off my life, exponentially. :sarcastic:


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

pemdas86 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm hot on the trail and my finger is just about on the trigger for the Kreg precision router table PRS1040. Does anyone have experience with this table pros and cons? The thing I couldn't stand about my old Sears table was that it was so inaccurate and hard to setup to do much of anything. The Kreg side rail fence systems is what I'm attracted to, amongst other things, especially the vertical jointer capability. I don't mind spending the $500 because it is in my budget, and I don't have time to design and assemble my own table from parts and pieces. But just any feedback, since there seems to be so little online anywhere, I figure there must be someone with something to say on a forum about routers  Much appreciated, thanks.


Hi Steve - Sorry, no personal experience with the table but I looked at the reviews on Amazon and it looked pretty good. Don't forget you are comparing a quality $500 table to a table that likely sells for $150 and should bring about $20. My point is just that you really aren't comparing apples and apples but it you got the budget for the thing, go for it. I would.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

I have checked out the Kreg setup and I'm not real big fan of it 

Many get hung up on the fence must run true to the front of the table not true and most of the time it's a PITA,,,most of the time you will have router dust on the top and it wil go over the edge and into the fence track system, it's called jam time..
I would suggest you take a hard look at the router table below (on sale) if you don't want to make your own this is a good one,he is a member of the forum as well..

Router Forums - View Profile: RT1000
Best router tables

http://rt1000.com/_wsn/page2.html

============



pemdas86 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm hot on the trail and my finger is just about on the trigger for the Kreg precision router table PRS1040. Does anyone have experience with this table pros and cons? The thing I couldn't stand about my old Sears table was that it was so inaccurate and hard to setup to do much of anything. The Kreg side rail fence systems is what I'm attracted to, amongst other things, especially the vertical jointer capability. I don't mind spending the $500 because it is in my budget, and I don't have time to design and assemble my own table from parts and pieces. But just any feedback, since there seems to be so little online anywhere, I figure there must be someone with something to say on a forum about routers  Much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Tom Hintz (Aug 31, 2009)

I hqave the Kreg Precision router Table in my shop and have a review of it with detail, photos and video at the link below.
I kept this table because it works great, I love the stand and I put it on the Kreg casters which are also first rate. I have since added a Woodpeckers PRL-V2 lift and now it is perfect!

Kreg Precision Router Table - NewWoodworker.com LLC


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

jschaben said:


> Hi Steve - Sorry, no personal experience with the table but I looked at the reviews on Amazon and it looked pretty good. Don't forget you are comparing a quality $500 table to a table that likely sells for $150 and should bring about $20. My point is just that you really aren't comparing apples and apples but it you got the budget for the thing, go for it. I would.


Ha! Actually went for $120 and just sold for $50 last week!  
thanks for the encoragement.


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes BJ and Tom, thank you for that insight. I've got some more food for thought now which is exactly what I'm looking for. I do plan on getting sufficient dust collection if not just a shop vac for the time being. That should cut down on dust migration somewhat, no? I'll check that review and some things out and see what I can come up with. Thank you all, very much appreciated.


----------



## jpr28056 (Jan 18, 2010)

pemdas86 said:


> I have 2 kids under 10 years, who have manged to take years off my life, exponentially. :sarcastic:



I've got 6 kids from 16 down to 4 and do it by myself. I figured I had better find something to do or I would go crazy.


----------



## ctsooner (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm going to get Joe's table too as I am impressed by the fact that he answered my email questions very quickly. You can tell that he's an honest business guy. I had no idea that we was a forum member also. My question is this....I have a used Bosch 1615 plunge router from a table I was given by someone, along with a jointech indexing fence (older model). I have been thinking about jumping in and getting the Woodpecker or Invicta (same model, but with the magnetic rings) lift to go with the table and a new router. I keep reading that the Triton 2.5 hp router works great and that you don't need a lift if you use this router.

What are folks thoughts? thanks.....newbie here.


----------



## ctsooner (Jan 16, 2010)

Incra, not invicta, sorry, lol.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

Both of the Triton's ( 2 1/4 and 3 1/4HP ) now come with the lift built in..If you get Joe's table ask him to drill the plate for you and the router you want to use in his table..

Be sure and tell him that you are a member also can't hurt 

Just a note ,if you get the Triton here's a neat device that Tony can up with.
It will put the knob over the top of the fence so you can crank it all the way around and save your knuckles at the same time 

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/12608-triton-2-1-4-router-5.html#post106851
=====



ctsooner said:


> I'm going to get Joe's table too as I am impressed by the fact that he answered my email questions very quickly. You can tell that he's an honest business guy. I had no idea that we was a forum member also. My question is this....I have a used Bosch 1615 plunge router from a table I was given by someone, along with a jointech indexing fence (older model). I have been thinking about jumping in and getting the Woodpecker or Invicta (same model, but with the magnetic rings) lift to go with the table and a new router. I keep reading that the Triton 2.5 hp router works great and that you don't need a lift if you use this router.
> 
> What are folks thoughts? thanks.....newbie here.


----------



## cobra51999 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi, does anyone in this forum has that router? The triton 2.5 HP. I'm interested in this router also.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

ctsooner said:


> I'm going to get Joe's table too as I am impressed by the fact that he answered my email questions very quickly. You can tell that he's an honest business guy. I had no idea that we was a forum member also. My question is this....I have a used Bosch 1615 plunge router from a table I was given by someone, along with a jointech indexing fence (older model). I have been thinking about jumping in and getting the Woodpecker or Invicta (same model, but with the magnetic rings) lift to go with the table and a new router. I keep reading that the Triton 2.5 hp router works great and that you don't need a lift if you use this router.
> 
> What are folks thoughts? thanks.....newbie here.


Those Incra mag-lock rings are mighty sweet! I have them on my Incra / Jessem Mast-R-Lift and Bill (TwoSkies57) has them on his Incra / Woodpecker lift. We're both sold... The magnets are tool-free yet hold very tightly and the magnets can be leveled.


----------



## ctsooner (Jan 16, 2010)

Which router should I get? Does the larger one have a larger hole for panel cutter bits? Does that extention work on either router? Now I will need to find out how much I can sell the Bosch 1615 EVS for, lol. Electrician just finished installing my new daylight lights, 220 and 120 outlets so I'm ready to roll. Sawstop will be delivered in the next week or two and I just need a couple of new coats of poly on my new workbench I just finished. This is a blast. I appreciate all the help and if anyone ever needs help putting an audio/video system together, just let me know, lol....cooking knives also ......Would you go with the Triton over a lift then?


----------



## ctsooner (Jan 16, 2010)

BigJimAK said:


> Those Incra mag-lock rings are mighty sweet! I have them on my Incra / Jessem Mast-R-Lift and Bill (TwoSkies57) has them on his Incra / Woodpecker lift. We're both sold... The magnets are tool-free yet hold very tightly and the magnets can be leveled.


That's what I thought as I looked around. now I have to figure out whether to get the Triton router and use it's system or go with the lift and a router that fits the lift (I guess the large PC is the one that fits directly).

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## kenrg (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi , I was at the Calgary Woodworker's Show last fall and had a chance to compare several router tables and found that there are few, if any that are better than the Kregg. I bought the table and fence and set it up on my own cabinet/work station. Since my floor is uneven, and i want to set it different areas, I made it so that I can level the top with adjustment bolts. I mounted a 2 1/4 hp Freud router that gives me above table hieght adjustment and bir changes. The jointer works well, though I have not used it to joint a table top. Spend the extra few bucks for a micro-adjuster. You will be very happy with the Kregg system.
Ken from Sundre


----------



## laxknut (Oct 17, 2008)

Tom Hintz said:


> I hqave the Kreg Precision router Table in my shop and have a review of it with detail, photos and video at the link below.
> I kept this table because it works great, I love the stand and I put it on the Kreg casters which are also first rate. I have since added a Woodpeckers PRL-V2 lift and now it is perfect!
> 
> Kreg Precision Router Table - NewWoodworker.com LLC



Just wondering- was your unit supplied to you for review purposes or did you pay full price for it?


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

jpr28056 said:


> I've got 6 kids from 16 down to 4 and do it by myself. I figured I had better find something to do or I would go crazy.


Dude! I would go completely nuts! :jester:

Good for you though! Hats off.


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh, and by the way, I do love my kids. :happy::laugh: My avatar picture is the birdhouse me and my then 6-year-old made last year together for father's day. It's now painted and hanging in a tree in our yard. I do so hope he picks up something from watching me doing things around the house.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

pemdas86 said:


> Oh, and by the way, I do love my kids. :happy::laugh: My avatar picture is the birdhouse me and my then 6-year-old made last year together for father's day. It's now painted and hanging in a tree in our yard. I do so hope he picks up something from watching me doing things around the house.



the bird house will come and go, the time he spent building it with you will last a lifetime!!!! 

life is good!!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

The kreg table was on my short list a while back when I was looking to 'invest' in a quality table setup. Found it difficult to find any negative reviews on the unit while doing my research. Size, construction as well as the fence features were all big plus's. Kreg's reputation as a quality outfit weighed heavily in my decision. In the end, I didn't go with the Kreg rig but certainly would have no problems with one. 

The PRL-v2 is an outstanding unit. Capable of being adapted to any number of routers. I've a Milwaukee 5625-20 in mine. The maglock rings are great, just pop em in and pop em out. Just give them a good waxing as soon as you get them. The magnets are adjustable but seldom need tweaked. Pick up the entire set. Its an additional couple bucks, but well worth it IMHO. And the thumb wheel adjuster is just sweet. 

Like the Incra table, Kreg's legs can be built upon to form a cabinet as time and resources permit if you so desire.


----------



## bobfowler (Mar 10, 2010)

I bought the Kreg top and fence. I didn't want an open frame stand, so I built my own cabinet. I'm very happy with the system. I do need to put a beefier router in it though...


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank you for all the responses along the way here. Great!
I'll tell ya, what I'm attracted to is the fence system. It's almost like there's nothing in that price range, and definitely not in the lower price ranges, that has a set fence like that. I think it would make measuring with accuracy and easy repetition a snap. I"m sure for a couple hundred bucks more I could get a table with even more features than the Kreg, but I keep coming back to the bang for the buck. I like the stand, the front on/off switch, the jointer feature, and the miter and t-tracks. I've been wanting a nice router setup, which is one of my reasons for finding and joining this forum, is that I always loved the router. To me it's like a bass guitar, it's both a stringed instrument and a drum. The bridge between rhythm and melody. The router has always been a strange instrument somewhere between a drill and a saw, or at least that's the way I've always looked at it. Unique to say the least.


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

"_I always loved the router. To me it's like a bass guitar, it's both a stringed instrument and a drum. The bridge between rhythm and melody. The router has always been a strange instrument somewhere between a drill and a saw, or at least that's the way I've always looked at it. Unique to say the least._"

Oh ! You're a poet Steve!

Santé

I allowed myself to translate this sentence and post on the forum "lescopeaux.asso" for my French friends.
Thank you for this moment of poetry.


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

Santé said:


> "_I always loved the router. To me it's like a bass guitar, it's both a stringed instrument and a drum. The bridge between rhythm and melody. The router has always been a strange instrument somewhere between a drill and a saw, or at least that's the way I've always looked at it. Unique to say the least._"
> 
> Oh ! You're a poet Steve!
> 
> ...


Well I am honoured. Having been a bassist for 17 years and a poet toward the end of that reign it might have something to do with the way I look at things. Thank you Santé. Cheers
~Steve


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

TwoSkies57 said:


> The kreg table was on my short list a while back when I was looking to 'invest' in a quality table setup. Found it difficult to find any negative reviews on the unit while doing my research. Size, construction as well as the fence features were all big plus's. Kreg's reputation as a quality outfit weighed heavily in my decision. In the end, I didn't go with the Kreg rig but certainly would have no problems with one.
> 
> The PRL-v2 is an outstanding unit. Capable of being adapted to any number of routers. I've a Milwaukee 5625-20 in mine. The maglock rings are great, just pop em in and pop em out. Just give them a good waxing as soon as you get them. The magnets are adjustable but seldom need tweaked. Pick up the entire set. Its an additional couple bucks, but well worth it IMHO. And the thumb wheel adjuster is just sweet.
> 
> Like the Incra table, Kreg's legs can be built upon to form a cabinet as time and resources permit if you so desire.



Hi Bill,
Which Incra table do you have ? LS positioner super system? There's something on Rockler for $350. Not bad looking at all, now i've got some thinking to do. And I also looked online at that router lift you mentioned. Sweet.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hiya Steve..

In the end, I went with a woodpeckers custom sized table with a Incra 17" super system w/wonder fence, Incra PRL-V2 with mag. riings and a modified Milwaukee 5625-20 router. I do believe that for repeatability you just can't beat the Incra setup. they are the best. I can't say I base that opinion on personnel experience with other rigs!! BigJimAK has a similar rig and is a big fan of it as well. You can check out my rig at the link below:

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/14019-soft-start-variable-speed-table-setup.html

Pics begin around page 8 or so. Another good link for some ideas is: 

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/17212-wanted-pictures-your-table.html

Most involve building your own cabinet which I personally found well worth the effort, not only from a learning perspective but from a personally satisfying one as well. 

Right now, I would only advise that you take your time, do some serious research into what is available, and what you think you'll be into down the road. You can save a substantial amount of money if you take the time to shop around and be patient.


----------



## Larry Strawson (Feb 11, 2009)

I like the idea of the router being enclosed for dust collection,. Its a beautiful cabinet and love that its Canadian :yes4: I have to take a good look. looking at buying a router table.

Larry

Larry


bobj3 said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> I have checked out the Kreg setup and I'm not real big fan of it
> 
> ...


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Hiya Steve..
> 
> In the end, I went with a woodpeckers custom sized table with a Incra 17" super system w/wonder fence, Incra PRL-V2 with mag. riings and a modified Milwaukee 5625-20 router.


Hiyo Bill,
how's that router lift system been working out for you? I may hijack my own post and reconsider this whole table thing altogether based around a router lift as the primary piece to start with for the table and then move on from there. My aching back is also telling me that's a good move too.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Steve...

the lift is just great.. aside from the thumb wheel adjuster being a bit fussy on mine (others say they have no issues at all with it) i've absolutely no complaints. My thumb wheel has several thousands worth of play before it actually engages and moves the router up or down. Is this a big deal? heck no, not even a little deal *S*..
Big change is quick and easy above the table, with a quick turn of the supplied wrench the router is brought up to the top of the table for access to the collet. After a little use, you get pretty good at ball parking where to set the router down to and can fine tune a final depth of cut with the thumb wheel. Fit and finish are first class all the way. 
My only real gripe is that the magnetic rings tarnished almost immediately after having gotten them. The issue is one of pure cosmetics since the tarnish does not affect operation, placement or ease of use. Even at that, I'd still go with the magnetic rings vs. the plastic inserts that woodpeckers offers. 

as mentioned earlier. having the router stationed in an enclosed dust collection box or cabinet is a big deal. One can be made by hand or easily purchased and installed, either way, definitely consider one. 

bill


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

bobfowler said:


> I bought the Kreg top and fence. I didn't want an open frame stand, so I built my own cabinet. I'm very happy with the system. I do need to put a beefier router in it though...


Hi Bob,
Any complaints or negative features about the table that you can think of ? Thanks.
Steve


----------



## ctsooner (Jan 16, 2010)

This is a great thread for many of us, so thanks to all who are sharing. I guess a big question is the following:
I'm starting from scratch. I've decided that I really like the RX1000 table/cabinet for many reasons (I have a ton of other things to start building once I get my shop finished), but I can't figure out whether or not to purchase the Triton router (do I go with the 2 or 3 hp?) and aluminum plate or do I get a larger PC router and the Incra/Woodpecker lift?

sorry to be a pain, but you guys are 'doing it' and I'm getting into it (1 yr of classes at CT Valley School under Bob Van ****) and setting up my first ever shop from scratch. Thanks so you all.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I'd go for the big Triton. You never know when you'll need the extra power.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

kenrg said:


> Hi , I was at the Calgary Woodworker's Show last fall and had a chance to compare several router tables and found that there are few, if any that are better than the Kregg. I bought the table and fence and set it up on my own cabinet/work station. Since my floor is uneven, and i want to set it different areas, I made it so that I can level the top with adjustment bolts. I mounted a 2 1/4 hp Freud router that gives me above table hieght adjustment and bir changes. The jointer works well, though I have not used it to joint a table top. Spend the extra few bucks for a micro-adjuster. You will be very happy with the Kregg system.
> Ken from Sundre


Good to know Ken, thank you for the insight.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

ctsooner said:


> This is a great thread for many of us, so thanks to all who are sharing. I guess a big question is the following:
> I'm starting from scratch. I've decided that I really like the RX1000 table/cabinet for many reasons (I have a ton of other things to start building once I get my shop finished), but I can't figure out whether or not to purchase the Triton router (do I go with the 2 or 3 hp?) and aluminum plate or do I get a larger PC router and the Incra/Woodpecker lift?
> 
> sorry to be a pain, but you guys are 'doing it' and I'm getting into it (1 yr of classes at CT Valley School under Bob Van ****) and setting up my first ever shop from scratch. Thanks so you all.


Just one man's opinion... I have the Incra/Jessem Mast-R-Lift but carefully decided between the Incra/Woodpecker and Incra/Jessem. In my *opinion* the lifts are designed for fixed-base routers and at least with my Jessem, have incredibly secure mounting but is designed for semi-permanent mounting of the router, as its not held in with a quick-release, as many dual-purpose or dual-base router setups are.

Again, just my $0.02...


----------



## FrancR (Mar 16, 2010)

I don 't have the table, but I have a number of other Kreg accessories and I have to endorse them wholeheartedly. Whether you have an equipment problem or a perplexing question, the Kreg customer service engineers are terrific. I, too, have the old Craftsman Sears table. And I have been thinking about the Kreg table. Let me know if you purchase it and after you ahve some experience working with the equipment.


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

Tom Hintz said:


> I hqave the Kreg Precision router Table in my shop and have a review of it with detail, photos and video at the link below.
> I kept this table because it works great, I love the stand and I put it on the Kreg casters which are also first rate. I have since added a Woodpeckers PRL-V2 lift and now it is perfect!
> 
> Kreg Precision Router Table - NewWoodworker.com LLC


Hi Tom,
Excellent article there, as are all of your reviews. I love the way you set things out in a clear logical order with a lot of usefull insight and information. Thanks for your help.

One question, and I've heard from others too on the Woodpecker PRL-V2 lift system, you've installed on on the table you have...any problems or concerns? Do those adjustable level corners on the Kreg table still do their thing correctly with the lift system in place? Thanks a bunch!
Steve


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

FrancR said:


> I don 't have the table, but I have a number of other Kreg accessories and I have to endorse them wholeheartedly. Whether you have an equipment problem or a perplexing question, the Kreg customer service engineers are terrific. I, too, have the old Craftsman Sears table. And I have been thinking about the Kreg table. Let me know if you purchase it and after you ahve some experience working with the equipment.


Hi Franc, sure will.
I too like many here am starting out assembling my own shop. I wish time and money were not a factor, but for me they are. I've had a fair amount of experience doing woodworking projects in my house and elsewhere with family and friends over the years, but I've decided it's time to get a little more serious about my "hobby". But most important is the satisfaction and pride factor of getting things done and not just sitting around. I just want to look around my house and say "I did that".


----------



## bobfowler (Mar 10, 2010)

pemdas86 said:


> Hi Bob,
> Any complaints or negative features about the table that you can think of ? Thanks.
> Steve


Steve, my only real gripe with the Kreg system is the dust port on the fence. It works great if you're using a plug-in style hose, but it doesn't extend very far from the fence. I'm using 2 1/2" hose and clamps and it was a bit tricky to get it connected. I got it working, but it wasn't what I'd call fun.


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks Bob, much appreciated. Are you using a shop vac or DC system? 

Also for general FYI, I called Kreg last night and asked them about a couple reviews I've heard about the fence not being perfectly 90 to the table. They said that should not be, and if it happens they would take care of it. Also I asked about compatable lift systems, like the Woodpecker, and they said it would take that and also Jessem, but not the Benchdog. The rep then directed me to the router lift actually made by Kreg which looks like the spitting image of the rest. Model 420 Precision Router Table Lift, Kreg# PRS3000. I'm going to do some more research and exhaust my resources, myself, and then my budget. In that order.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Steve...

ain't it a blast!!!!:yes4:


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Steve...
> 
> ain't it a blast!!!!:yes4:




:jester:

and on top of it all, my radiator sprung a leak yesterday...Grrrreat!!!


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

Kreg table ordered today! And already on back-order. Don't know when it will acutally ship, possible in a couple weeks. Which is good, because I'm remodeling the basement and I don't even have the electric hooked up to the garage, which is where my "summer" workshop is during warm weather. That at least will give me and incentive to get things moving. I'll update when I have the table setup and working somewhat. Thank all of you for all of your help and advice. -Steve


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Dude.. DUDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDEEEEEEE...

this is gonna be the longest couple weeks of your life!! *L*...


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

HA! I hear ya Bill, that and if my radiator doesn't sprout another leak I'll be fine. I am a slow mover when it comes to these things, and I am patient. Going to take my sweet time setting it up and re-double checking every little thing. Gonna be good!


----------



## bobfowler (Mar 10, 2010)

pemdas86 said:


> Thanks Bob, much appreciated. Are you using a shop vac or DC system?
> 
> Also for general FYI, I called Kreg last night and asked them about a couple reviews I've heard about the fence not being perfectly 90 to the table. They said that should not be, and if it happens they would take care of it. Also I asked about compatable lift systems, like the Woodpecker, and they said it would take that and also Jessem, but not the Benchdog. The rep then directed me to the router lift actually made by Kreg which looks like the spitting image of the rest. Model 420 Precision Router Table Lift, Kreg# PRS3000. I'm going to do some more research and exhaust my resources, myself, and then my budget. In that order.


I use a 1HP dust collector (a Delta that I got from my late brother). I had a minor issue during setup that the fence was not perfectly square to the table top. I shimmed the mount with a pair of thin washers and it's now perfect. Kreg doesn't mention anything about shimming the mount in the instructions, but it's pretty much a no-brainer...


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks Bob, I probably would loose my gourd if this thing isn't perfect. Not expecting absolute perfection, but within reason some things just have to be right the way, ya know? And dare I say, I'm entertaining that Harbor Freight DC that's around $139, 20 amps, etc. But for now I've got some bigger fish to fry. Thanks a bunch,
Steve


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

*Update*

After 3 weeks, the table just arrived in 4 boxes to my doorstep!
Which is perfect because I've had the opportunity to run 2 circuits to the garage and rework the floorplan for its arrival. Also had time to do a couple small projects. So it's off to work I go now assembling. But I warn you, I work very slow at putting new things together. I'll update with the finished table when I'm done. Thanks all for your help and thanks for a great forum like this to begin with. Cheers!
-Steve


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

pemdas86 said:


> After 3 weeks, the table just arrived in 4 boxes to my doorstep!
> Which is perfect because I've had the opportunity to run 2 circuits to the garage and rework the floorplan for its arrival. Also had time to do a couple small projects. So it's off to work I go now assembling. But I warn you, I work very slow at putting new things together. I'll update with the finished table when I'm done. Thanks all for your help and thanks for a great forum like this to begin with. Cheers!
> -Steve


Steve,

Take your time but take pictures along the way. The other thing to remember when setting up precision tools is they require alignment after being handled by the 400# gorillas in shipping. A good quality tool doesn't necessarily come well-aligned, it just stays that way after you carefully align it!!


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

*Stand and Top*

You got it Jim, actually I am impressed at how pristine everything arrived.
On that thought for a moment, each blue metal leg was individually wrapped in a plastic bag sleeve and the paint finish is immaculate, I mean it. Not a scratch, bubble, warp. Excellent paint job. The frame went together like clockwork, heavy duty nuts and bolts. Just need a square to keep it true during setup. I laid it out flat on my work bench and took my time. And the casters are beefy and heavy! I wasn't sure what to expect, but at this point I am totally impressed and my intial fears were calmed.:yes2:

That was last night, this morning I set up the table top with the trusses and 4point corner leveling pieces. Again, flawless right out of the box and sturdy. The table top is thick MDF covered in a dense plastic skin. I was initially concerned about the concept of screwing into this and how effective it would be. And I had heard of cases where stripping screws was an issue. Not even a concern here. Again, piece of cake. I did make it a point to hand tighted every screw and not use a power drill. I am right-handed, and when the critical depth was reached I did the final tightening with my left hand so not to overpower. Snug as a bug or as the saying goes. Every screw grips nice and tight. Good quality screws too. Oh, and for some reason, there is intentionally extras of screws, bolts, nuts. Nice touch, I like the "just in case" factor supplied by the manufacturer. 

So at this point, I've got the table upright and setting my sights on the insert plate, then off to the fence system.

Here's pictures of the story so far... along with my new miter station table for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

That does appear to have a nice fit and finish to it... which Kreg has a good reputation for. Your miter station looks nicely laid out too.. with the power boxes along the wall. So many forget that. Did you install it / have it installed? Your shop looks nice and spacious. I started with a 2-car garage but, after a winter of keeping the doors closed it's become dust-filled and cluttered. Time for Spring cleaning! I've been deferring until it hits 50F outside but I think I'm just deferring. <g> About time for a major swabbing!


----------



## billfasttax (Feb 3, 2010)

You might take a look at the Incra LS system. I have their Saw fence and router fence and would not trade it!


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

BigJimAK said:


> That does appear to have a nice fit and finish to it... which Kreg has a good reputation for. Your miter station looks nicely laid out too.. with the power boxes along the wall. So many forget that. Did you install it / have it installed? Your shop looks nice and spacious. I started with a 2-car garage but, after a winter of keeping the doors closed it's become dust-filled and cluttered. Time for Spring cleaning! I've been deferring until it hits 50F outside but I think I'm just deferring. <g> About time for a major swabbing!


That's what I've been up to for the past month and a half, rewiring the basement. It started with a couple outlets and then turning into a major rethink of the whole setup in the garage. I did all the work myself. Each double duplex box is 2 separate 20 amp circuits, that's why each side is a different color. So I can run a shop vac or something at the same time without tripping the circuit. I did 12/3 wire from the panel and then into BX which you see around the walls. I did a quick runner board to connect the BX to beacause 2 of the walls are concrete, that was a pain just to get the runner board up into the concrete! Very happy with the setup so far. I've got a box every 8 feet. The miter bench was an idea I've had from other peoples shops, it's 10 feet 10 inches which gives supporte 5" 5' from the direct center of the miter on eithte side. And then I set up the height so I will work like an outfeed table for the router on long pieces. The garage is a 1 car basement 12" x 24" and I put everything away for the winter so we can park a car. Way too cold to do anything out there anyway from November to March. Loosing space fast though, I still have to buy a drill press, band saw, sander, and dust collector on my short list


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

billfasttax said:


> You might take a look at the Incra LS system. I have their Saw fence and router fence and would not trade it!


Believe me, I did. Out of my price range. Those systems sure look sweet though. I had a hard time parting with the dough for this one, and I only convinced myself after I realized how much money I saved by doing all the electrical work myself.


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

*Insert Plate*

Got the plate drilled and mounted last night. Again, this was the step that in the back of mind I was fearing the most, but went smooth without a hitch. I don't have a drill press so I was very careful at the setup and execution of the hole placement. Easy enough, tape the clear plastic template to the insert, and then center your base plate to the template and tape that to it. Double and triple re-check everything and drill through, countersink the top and attach the router. Nothing to it. The 4 corner levelers took a bit of tweaking, but once you figure out how they play, it leveled out sweet. Table top is flat.


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

*Last Up*

Ok, last night got the fence, the side runner, and all the finished touches complete. Again, no complaints. From here on in it's tweak time to get everything squared and centered and so on. I did experience what I had heard from other owners is that the fence is slightly off perpendicular to the table. This only happens when the fence is locked down to the track due to the pressure of the locking grip. When I say off, I mean less than 1/32 or about the width of a very thin piece of writing paper. That was quickly addressed by me putting 2 very thin brass washers where it would correct the tilt. I may experiment with other placments, but really, that amount of deviation only at the top of the fence I can live with, but it is adjustable. The manual does not say anything about it.
So to sum it up I would put it this way:
Packaging gets 10 out of 10
Appearance and condition of parts gets a 10 out of 10
Easy of assembly gets 9 out of 10 (leveling features took some fiddling with)
Accuracy of finished product gets 9 out of 10 (fence to table squaring, track runner can be a bit tricky)

So all in all, I hope this information helps others out. I can't wait to start putting this table to good use! Thanks all for your help. This is my first really good router table and I'm glad it came out as good as I expected.
Cheers,
Steve


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Congratulations, Steve... looks great!


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Very nice table and fence ! 

Santé


----------



## OttomanHongo (Jul 2, 2009)

I have owned a PRS1040 for about 8 months and i love it. Spent years making my own with decent success. The fence locks tight and square and all the hardware is of quality construction. I did make my own base to save a little money good luck.


----------



## mantelmakers (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm a part-time employee at woodcraft and the Kreg router table is one that we carry. Every tool has its pro's and con's and price variations, personally I'm on my fifth router table and have a legacy mill, and I firmly believe that you should buy your last table first, a lesson that I was slow to learn. the kreg table has some interesting features, first is the side locking mechanism, its quick and fairly accurate for most routing, and I find it much easier to use than most traditional systems that require tightening two screws on both ends. the kreg fence has a quick lock and only one opposing screw to resist fence deflection, it also has an adjustable scale so you can set zero to be concentric with the bit or to any arbitrary point. One problem I have had on a different table is that when the t-nut tightens to an MDF top after a while the nut started getting wedged and took a little manipulating to move the fence, that was router table number two and quickly went bye-bye. the opposing nut on the kreg uses a similar system. I do like the adjustable legs, so table height can vary and the steel is beefy. Also, when full profile routing the fence uses two rod that are stored in the fence when not needed. I use an Incra LS positioner with a wonder fence, its the fastest fence I have found and very accurate and versatile. Bob


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Bob. Welcome to the RouterForums. Glad to have you participate in our forums.


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Bob, thanks for the reply.
Yes, very happy with Woodcraft. Customer service is excellent. I have called them just to ask questions about other products and the guy on the phone went right into the stockroom and found the item and we discussed it over the phone. Totally awesome.

Yeah, that Incra system is the mercedes benz of luxury cars sure enough.
I'll tell you this though, I just did a few test pieces on my Kreg and I thought I had a differernt router in there altogether! It felt like I was driving a truck through a light mist. Wow! Absolutely sold on it. Dust collection is decent, it really keeps the dust off of the top of the table, but some still falls down below. The profile I cut came out super smooth and true, I mean the quality of the cut with the identical router I have been using for a few years now has completely improved.

Thanks to all for your help and advise.
See ya round (over)



Myster Bob said:


> I'm a part-time employee at woodcraft and the Kreg router table is one that we carry. Every tool has its pro's and con's and price variations, personally I'm on my fifth router table and have a legacy mill, and I firmly believe that you should buy your last table first, a lesson that I was slow to learn. the kreg table has some interesting features, first is the side locking mechanism, its quick and fairly accurate for most routing, and I find it much easier to use than most traditional systems that require tightening two screws on both ends. the kreg fence has a quick lock and only one opposing screw to resist fence deflection, it also has an adjustable scale so you can set zero to be concentric with the bit or to any arbitrary point. One problem I have had on a different table is that when the t-nut tightens to an MDF top after a while the nut started getting wedged and took a little manipulating to move the fence, that was router table number two and quickly went bye-bye. the opposing nut on the kreg uses a similar system. I do like the adjustable legs, so table height can vary and the steel is beefy. Also, when full profile routing the fence uses two rod that are stored in the fence when not needed. I use an Incra LS positioner with a wonder fence, its the fastest fence I have found and very accurate and versatile. Bob


----------

